
Show HN: I made an interactive hex calculator in ncurses - stdcall83
https://github.com/mellowcandle/bitwise
======
kazinator
> Windows

> No, wait. really ???

Dev should check out
[https://www.kylheku.com/cygnal](https://www.kylheku.com/cygnal)

If you can compile this for Cygwin, you can deploy it as a native Windows
application with Cygnal's fork of _cygwin1.dll_ (plus other needed DLL's from
Cygwin).

Console support is fine; even programs that use _termios_ and ANSI codes
directly work in a Windows console (like out of cmd.exe).

That was one of the primary motivations for Cygnal; I wanted a decent quality
Windows port of a programming language with a well-developed REPL: something
someone could just install from a regular installer, and then run out of
_cmd.exe_ with the same interactive experience as on Unixes.

------
rhardih
What's this!? No Javascript runtime, no NPM package dependencies. Can software
really be built without it?

I jest of course. This is really cool and nice to see something like this,
make the front page of HN for once!

~~~
hombre_fatal
Well, the downside is that now I can't be arsed to download/install it (not
that it works on my platform). And the repository comes with a lot of build
cruft instead of just some src files.

Trade offs, as usual.

~~~
dahfizz
It's one command to download and install the snap. How is that more onerous
than pulling in hundreds of packages from npm?

And having "build cruft" is a feature for most non web devs. It would be
trivial to set up a separate repo with all the build tools and configuration,
but we want it nearby.

There's no tradeoffs here, IMO.

------
usmannk
This is awesome! It will be really helpful to me while reversing or doing
CTFs. Previously I'd hack shit together in python to do this stuff one-off.

~~~
badtuple
Same. This is so much better.

The number of times I redo the same thing in a repl or with weird scripts
saved in /tmp or ~/ is kind of nuts....but generalizing them into something
like this takes tons of work. Kudos!

~~~
cpach
_”generalizing them into something like this takes tons of work”_

It sure does. I was really impressed when I saw the level of polish in the
README. Mad props!

------
mikroskeem
Finally, a modern application without Electron + big-js-framework bloat...
Amazing job! Gets my star :)

------
airstrike
This is really cool + extra points for the vi/vim keybindings

------
jjoonathan
This might just replace the radare2 "?" command for me!

------
cryptonector
Nice!

------
asdfman123
> hex calculator in ncurses

Okay, you're pretty much asking for the wrath of God here. Bonus points if you
can compile it down to 666 KB.

~~~
a1369209993
No, it obviously should be 1638 KB.

~~~
malux85
I don't understand, what's this in reference to?

~~~
kawsper
[https://annimon.github.io/16384/](https://annimon.github.io/16384/)

